
A superelastic alloy with a nearly limitless temperature window - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-superelastic-alloy-limitless-temperature-window.html
======
bookofjoe
>Iron-based superelastic alloys with near-constant critical stress temperature
dependence

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6505/855](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6505/855)

>Designing a wider superelastic window

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6505/773](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6505/773)

